
Five ways to work 35 hours (or less) a week as a programmer - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/07/03/35-hour-workweek/
======
some_account
In Sweden this is already normal at big companies, and I'm getting so used to
it that I may go down to 7 hours at my next job also (they are not as big).

It really is super nice to go home at 4 pm.

